

Clang Static Analyzer checker-268 adds interprocedural analysis for C++ and ObjC - eridius
http://clang-analyzer.llvm.org/release_notes.html#checker_268

======
throwaway54-762
While the potential is really exciting, there isn't much of a story here. I'm
sure someone will eventually write a blog post showcasing whole classes of
errors detected by the new checker -- I'll upvote that.

------
scotth
In case anyone else is wondering what this means:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interprocedural_optimization>

~~~
chrisaycock
This is most certainly _not_ for interprocedural optimization. This is part of
Clang's static analyzer, which is for finding bugs.

<http://clang-analyzer.llvm.org/>

~~~
scotth
Oh, apologies.

